# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  Un prête au casque - Viendez tester la VR qu'on vous dit

## Hideo

_
"_Pendant qu'ils mangeaient, DarkFifou prit son casque; et, après avoir branché tous ses cables, il l'alluma, et le donna aux disciples, en disant: _Prenez, mangez, ceci est est la clef d'une nouvelle réalité. 
Il prit ensuite les contrôleurs; et, après avoir rendu grâces, il les leur donna, en disant: tu vas kiffer fr_ê_re"

_
Envie de tester le tout dernier jeu VR a la mode ? Qui a dit Half-Life ?  ::trollface:: . On hésite a sauter le pas ? "_Est-ce que la VR c'est vraiment pour moi ? J'ai peur de rendre mes tartines de nutella au beurre de cacahuètes!_" 
Canard Inc© got you covered*.
On check la carte pour voir si un canard habite proche de chez soit, on fait un gentil PM et en avant ! 



-- > La Carte en mode Consulation< --

-- > La Carte en mode Edition < --
La carte est ouverte a modification, n'importe qui peut s'ajouter sur la map. 
Ca serait bien de suivre une genre de nomenclature pour éviter que ca trop complique a consulter : 

-------------
[Date]

Config : Rift S

User: http://forum.canardpc.com/members/16737-Hideo

Note : ...
-------------


Evidemment pas besoin de mettre vos adresse exacte, des fois que quelqu'un aurait envie de vous piquer votre Index plaque or.


*Sauf en cas de pandémie, mais on nous a dit que c’était impossible.

----------


## darkmanticora

J'ai ajouté mon patelin sans mettre l'adresse exacte, dis moi si j'ai fait une connerie, car je connaissais pas cette fonctionnalité la  ::P:

----------


## Hideo

Et bha moi non plus, c'est vachement pratique ce petit outil pour se faire des maps "custom". 

"Google doc maps" et la magie s'opere  :^_^:

----------


## poulpator

C'est une idée sympa ça. Je me suis ajouté  ::):

----------


## Darth

Ajouté également pour le fun.

----------


## Hideo

:;): 

J'ai trouve le lien du mode "viewer", c'est quand meme un peu plus mieux pour naviguer et ca evite de faire une fausse manip.

----------


## 564.3

Bon je me suis ajouté, mais chez moi ça ressemble à chez Alyx en plus petit et plus bordélique (surtout en ce moment)…

Il y a quelques temps c'était prévu que j'aille chez Pounin avec mon matos (il a déjà des bases), pour tester son Vive moddé lentilles GearVR en passant. C'est pas mal de faire ce genre d'échanges aussi.
C'était dans cette discussion, mais du genre en vrac https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=125127.
Entre les grêves et les planings qui ne collaient pas, ça a été repoussé sans fin.

----------


## Rodwin

Ajouté !

----------


## ExPanda

Mis la zone approximative aussi.  ::ninja:: 

Quand ça sera assez fourni faudra penser à le signaler aux canards qui ne viennent pas trop dans cette section mais qui pourraient être intéressés.  :;):

----------


## Darth

T'as peur que je vienne te violer ton index pour le revendre a vil prix sur Leboncoin ?  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> T'as peur que je vienne te violer ton index pour le revendre a vil prix sur Leboncoin ?


À vil prix, du genre 1500+€  ::ninja:: 
Bon ça a peut-être changé maintenant.

----------


## 564.3

En passant, un article sur le nettoyage de matos VR https://www.roadtovr.com/how-to-clea...e-index-quest/
Rien de bien nouveau, mais il référence bien toutes les pistes.

----------


## ExPanda

> T'as peur que je vienne te violer ton index pour le revendre a vil prix sur Leboncoin ?


Exactement !

----------


## Darth

Bon, par ces temps troublés, je suis pas sur que l'autorisation de sortie ait une case pour "tchourer le casque Vr d'un canard", mais sur un malentendu.

----------


## Hideo

On remplit bien la carte et quand le confinement tombe on spam tout le forum pour evangeliser la populace.

Venez chez moi j'ai des cookie et de la Guinness  ::trollface::

----------


## 564.3

> On remplit bien la carte et quand le confinement tombe on spam tout le forum pour evangeliser la populace.
> 
> Venez chez moi j'ai des cookie et de la Guinness


J'y suis déjà allé y a pas mal d'années, j'ai visité la brasserie/musée Guinness d'ailleurs. En plus c'est encore dans l'UE.

Sinon visiblement il y a une cache ou une boutique d'armes chez Rodwin, vu l'icône. Mais je suppose surtout qu'il faut venir avec une escorte.
J'ai aussi changé la mienne du coup. J'avais cliqué sans zoomer et le point s'est retrouvé dans un atelier SNCF, c'est parfait.

----------


## wiotts

Ajouté ! Merci de l'initiative, si ça peut aider d'autres canards à franchir le pas.
Ca manquait un peu de monde à l'ouest.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Excellente initiative, ajouté!  ::P:

----------


## vectra

Super idée, mais on va attendre que ça se calme avant de reprendre ces activités là. Entre le port du masque et le casque à nettoyer,  c'est chaud  :Emo:

----------


## wiotts

Ce topic a t'il vraiment eu une utilité? Des personnes ont-elles accueillies d'autres canards pour faire tester?

Je me dis que maintenant, pour essayer la VR, entre la baisse des prix des casques (200€ un kit vive complet sur lbc), et que le PC haut de gamme nécessaire à l'époque devient aujourd'hui une tour moyenne, c'est beaucoup plus facile de tester.

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait eu de demandes  ::siffle:: 
Même si la VR est plus "accessible", c'est pas rien non plus, tout le monde ne va pas lâcher 200-300€ comme ça.

Faut juste s'y faire, ça intéresse pas beaucoup. Perso quand j'ai fait essayer, la plupart des gens n'étaient pas plus intéressés que ça à la base. Ils étaient curieux avec le casque à dispo devant eux, mais sur tous ceux qui ont testé, je crois qu'il y en avait qu'un seul qui s'était un minimum penché dessus avant. Au final j'ai converti trois ou quatre personnes, c'est déjà ça.  ::ninja:: 


Tiens d'ailleurs faut que je mette les infos à jour sur la carte.

----------


## Hideo

Remarques valides mais il faut voir ca comme un autre moyen de decouvrir la VR, avec quelqu'un qui a deja de l'experience et qui peut guider.
Le tout autour d'une petite biere ou flammekueche. 

Ceci dit le timing pour cette initiative était bien pourrie  ::ninja:: 
Maintenant si c'est vraiment inutile il finira par bien tomber dans les limbes du fofo.

----------


## Darth

Avec le covid ça a tout arrété mais j'ai converti sans soucis la personne qui est venu tester mon rift s a la maison. Il a pris le quest 2 dans les 15 jours qui ont suivi.

----------


## Maalak

Ouais, passer un casque d'un groin à un autre, c'est pas le top en ce moment.  ::P:

----------

